

What Should You Choose to Learn? Python or C++? - rajeshvaya
http://itechtalks.blogspot.com/2011/10/what-should-you-choose-to-learn-python_16.html

======
alexholehouse
_"as it is very user friendly and allows for a more complete freedom of
expression and ease of compilation"_ \- I've got to take issue with this. For
a new programmer, C++ is not particularly user friendly at all (believe me, I
_was_ that new programmer) but I think it's often taught as a first language
because by throwing you in the deep end (with pointers, cryptic compilation
errors, overflow issues and extensive but often quite primitive features) it
teaches you about the logic and principles of programming. This means when you
get to higher level things like Python/Perl/Ruby you can really appreciate why
things are the way they are.

I think learning (say) Java and then C++ would be much more difficult than C++
then Java, because C++ gives the sort of "nuts and bolts" approach to
programming, letting you do really powerful stuff but often at a reasonably
low level (compared to lots of languages, obviously "level" is relative and is
a topic for another day)

